# New Generation Xbox Event Announced



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

The 21st of May 2013 (a Tuesday) at 10am PDT (Pacific daylight time is UTC/GMT - 7 so 5pm London time) is "xbox- a new generation revealed". Little is known at this point but the last few months have seen some unpleasant rumours concerning the upcoming replacement for the 360 and have also seen Sony release news that has seen people make all sorts of pleased noises. All this only served to further cast Microsoft's next console in a darker light.
In other news with most companies skipping the e3 announcements in favour of their own events has E3 become irrelevant?







Spoiler










Xbox​ 
*UPDATE*

Microsoft will be revealing its Full Game Line-Up at E3 on Jun 10, 2013


----------



## OJClock (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice, this confirms those rumors about an event in May
hopefully we'll see other parts of those rumors disproven


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 24, 2013)

Sweet, I'll finally learn if this new Xbox will be worth it~
Otherwise, here I come PS4


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 24, 2013)

inb4nobackwardscompatibilityalwaysonlinerequiredpreordercancelledrumorrubbish


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

Microsoft is sending Invitations


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh boy, an announcement of an announcement!



wrettcaughn said:


> inb4nobackwardscompatibilityalwaysonlinerequiredpreordercancelledrumorrubbish


Lack of backwards compatibility is pretty much a given.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 24, 2013)

I really have to wonder why Microsoft has waited so goddamned long for this announcement. They've given Sony such a huge start I was starting to wonder if they were even in the same race anymore.


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 24, 2013)

The moment we learn if the rumours are true or not is upon us!


----------



## Walker D (Apr 24, 2013)

Nintendo is doomed ?


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Oh boy, an announcement of an announcement!


announception.


----------



## bowser (Apr 24, 2013)

With all this stuff being announced now (Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo), what's gonna be left for E3? An announcement for Ponies U?


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 24, 2013)

bowser said:


> With all this stuff being announced now (Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo), what's gonna be left for E3? An announcement for Ponies U?


games dude.....games


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I really have to wonder why Microsoft has waited so goddamned long for this announcement. They've given Sony such a huge start I was starting to wonder if they were even in the same race anymore.



There might be a case to be made for MS shareholders and other financial wonks but is it all that relevant for the rest of the world* for the announcement/specs party to be held in advance of the competition?

*if the rumours of it being rather multimedia focused turn out to be true then possibly something there.

Also OP you might to try some text in the future.



weavile001 said:


> games dude.....games


As a battle scarred veteran of the last few big E3 presentations one can only hope they switch it up and announce some games. Sadly with this now set to be a new console time I do not expect much.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Finally I'll have some material for the next Console Wars, can't wait. 

If the rumours are to be believed, the hardware will go head-to-head in a lot of ways with the PS4 - this is definitely going to be an interesting generation.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If the rumours are to be believed, the hardware will go head-to-head in a lot of ways with the PS4 - this is definitely going to be an interesting generation.



Interesting in the way an implosion is interesting I will give. I fear "next gen fever" will be a decidedly weaker strain than years past though.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> There might be a case to be made for MS shareholders and other financial wonks but is it all that relevant for the rest of the world* for the announcement/specs party to be held in advance of the competition?
> 
> *if the rumours of it being rather multimedia focused turn out to be true then possibly something there.


 
I'd say yes, at least in this case. Sony has announced their console, revealed some of the specs, showcased some games, and gotten a bunch of developers to go on record about how much they love the system. It's good press for the PS4, and helps build hype and excitement.

Microsoft, on the other hand, has given us nothing. There's a vacuum of information, and in that vacuum, rumors thrive. Anyone can say anything at this point and get themselves dozens of news posts across the internet. Considering the fiascoes MS has had to quell (like that Twitter meltdown over always-online connectivity), the buzz surrounding Microsoft's next console is far from positive. I know this is just a personal anecdote, but whenever I've seen people talk about the Next Box online, I see nothing but skepticism and disdain; it's not encouraging.

Microsoft is going to have to work even harder to turn this around; Sony, at least for now, has a nice, comfortable lead.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Interesting in the way an implosion is interesting I will give. Sadly I fear "next gen fever" will be a decidedly weaker strain than years past.


The way I see it, the battle of hardware has ended and a battle of services has begun - we won't have another scenario of vastly different architectures with vastly different programming techniques like with the PS360, apart of the WiiU of course.

Again, _if the rumours are to be believed_, the two consoles will be very, very similar in design allowing for ease of multiplatform development, it's all down to who will use the hardware better, who will provide the superior SDK and who will have the best services and exclusivity deals.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 24, 2013)

time to place bets
I got online drm (3-1)
no backwards compatibilty (7-1)
no rpg in line up (2-1)


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

I might revise my opinion statement a bit then- this time next year or even this time in 2015, assuming MS do not fluff it hard, will it really matter what happened now?

Foxi4's stuff... hmm.
who will use the hardware better
Assuming this is going to be "PC with a few choice pipelines gone fancy" have we not reached the point where beyond 5 minutes explaining the differences in performance between different types of floating point that abstraction is king?

who will provide the superior SDK
SDK... I fail to see how it can be anyone other than MS (XNA and they count both directX and many languages to their name). Online and dashboard level stuff and we might talk (the inclination might be to say they are services but I would still argue it matters as much for developers as well). That said Sony have quite publicly taken a pounding the last few goes around and if their big push is towards X86 family then maybe. 

who will have the best services
Myself I use none of them but that could be interesting as each company does seem to be trying slightly different things. The only problem is most will probably be (and this presentation will almost certainly focus upon) the US side of things and what goes there is madness to try to comprehend and see logic in.

exclusivity deals
Though I dare say I would be happy to see the end of exclusivity deals as the games industry understands them (never thought I would be looking positively upon the films industry) that could be interesting as MS seems to have bled most of their one time exclusives and done a lot of bleeding of others as well.


It seems I have been shifted from outright apathy to indifference with obligation to watch courtesy of "well I guess I do play games".


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 24, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Nintendo is doomed ?


Pfft, as if.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Pfft, as if.


Everything depends on which way the industry giants will go.

If the sales of the WiiU will continue to be abysmal and the developers will choose to go the easy PS4/720 way, neglecting Nintendo's system altogether then the situation will be pretty shaky - fortunately Nintendo has the 3DS cushion to fall on, so they definitely won't go bust and will be able to keep up with first and second party CPR for their home console.

If the tides will turn and the WiiU will start to sell, enticing developers to develop for it, it may have an equal footing... for about half the generation, after that, we'll see a point where developers won't be able to push the hardware any further.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 24, 2013)

They've got to have something mind blowingly good to get me on board next gen. Exclusives have been lacking for a while now and I think it may be because all efforts are for Nextbox.
Sony seem to be pleasing everyone with PS4 so this reveal has got to be amazing!
10am PDT is around 6pm here I think iirc. Gonna have to have a real good dinner to go with!


----------



## Kalker3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Xbox announcement... on a Sony television.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm curious as to how this will turn out.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol why not just wait the extra few weeks until E3? Now what are you going to have to show at E3? More Kinectimals games? More Kinect Star Wars Ga... nvm. Another Forza or Halo? If you weren't going to announce it in April Microsoft, you should have just waited. Now your E3 is going to suck.

Either you'll show new games at E3, and this reveal will be really short and you'll just show the console, nothing else. Or you'll show games along with the console, and then you'll have nothing left for E3. Or you won't show games with the console, show them at E3 and all of your other announcements will seem like shit because of launch titles that will be mediocre like Perfect Dark Zero.

Big mistake if you ask me. The only thing that would make sense to do right now, is to just show off a new Zune. :3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 24, 2013)

I hope this one plays games.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Everything depends on which way the industry giants will go.
> 
> If the sales of the WiiU will continue to be abysmal and the developers will choose to go the easy PS4/720 way, neglecting Nintendo's system altogether then the situation will be pretty shaky - fortunately Nintendo has the 3DS cushion to fall on, so they definitely won't go bust and will be able to keep up with first and second party CPR for their home console.
> 
> If the tides will turn and the WiiU will start to sell, enticing developers to develop for it, it may have an equal footing... for about half the generation, after that, we'll see a point where developers won't be able to push the hardware any further.


The 3DS is a cushion?  Maybe in the way that dirt is softer than concrete.  Don't know that landing on that "cushion" would be very comfortable...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> The 3DS is a cushion? Maybe in the way that dirt is softer than concrete. Don't know that landing on that "cushion" would be very comfortable...


In the sense of being a financial cushion? Yes, yes it is - it sells like cure for cancer and will continue to sell.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 24, 2013)

So at least Microsoft leaves no mystery about WHAT's going to be announced. Let's just hope they give more details about it then just the name and don't end by saying "for more info, stay tuned for E3"

I guess they saw the benefit of being the center of attention like Sony was and not having to compete for attention with everyone else at E3.
Now the real question is, with all the extra space for announcements of OTHER new stuff at E3, what will they fill the extra time with. I'm excited (hopeful) to see LOT'S of new news over the next couple months.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Lol why not just wait the extra few weeks until E3?



Because E3 is an event teetering on the brink of irrelevance and MS has long held its own conferences on such matters?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Because E3 is an event teetering on the brink of irrelevance and MS has long held its own conferences on such matters?


 
They really haven't held their own conferences though. Say what you will about E3, a lot of stuff still gets shown there and is still considered quite big.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Apr 24, 2013)

Microsoft will be revealing its Full Game Line-Up at E3 on Jun 10, 2013


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> They really haven't held their own conferences though. Say what you will about E3, a lot of stuff still gets shown there and is still considered quite big.



Microsoft have been noted for appearing outside the regular games conference circuit and doing their own thing for some time.

As for E3 given Valve have often snubbed it, Blizzard hold their own, Quakecon has existed for a while, a few people went in for CES more than games, the Tokyo Game Show takes quite a lot of the e3 thunder, gamescom/GDC often takes what Tokyo does not and that says nothing of the other conferences like comicon, magfest and PAX. All this compared to when E3 was the undisputed king of the hill, had this been 2003 then yeah I would have raised an eyebrow but today it does not even rate a blip in my "huh that was a curious move" meter.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2013)

Let's see if Xbox can win me back.
The first hint of unnecessary money spending and I'm sticking with Sony.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 24, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I hope this one plays games.


I hope this one HAS games.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Apr 24, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Nintendo is doomed ?


Since 1889.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 24, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Let's see if Xbox can win me back.
> The first hint of unnecessary money spending and I'm sticking with Sony.


You don't know Sony's price yet either, though.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I hope this one HAS games.


 
I hope this one IS games.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> You don't know Sony's price yet either, though.


I'm talking about ridiculous XBL prices.
I can't be fucked to pay for that anymore. Free slightly not as good but whatever psn ftw


----------



## Janthran (Apr 24, 2013)

Why don't these corporations realize that by not giving a name when they obviously have them already they damage the system?


----------



## Kalker3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> You don't know Sony's price yet either, though.


 
You'll pay more than Sony's price with monthly fees to play online...


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 24, 2013)

So...with all the console news being blown out early and developers usually leaking or downright telling it DIRECT to the audience, I propose that E3 consists of Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo bashing the shortcomings of the others.
(yes, nintendo...you can do it! Remember that sneer Iwata did by telling that the wiiu comes with a HDMI cable? Get some more of those snappy comments!  ).


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 24, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> So...with all the console news being blown out early and developers usually leaking or downright telling it DIRECT to the audience, I propose that E3 consists of Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo bashing the shortcomings of the others.
> (yes, nintendo...you can do it! Remember that sneer Iwata did by telling that the wiiu comes with a HDMI cable? Get some more of those snappy comments!  ).


... and then one of the first things they say when announcing the PS4 is something like "the living room is no longer the center of gaming, the gamer is". At that point I'm thinking "hmm, that's subtle isn't it?"


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Why don't these corporations realize that by not giving a name when they obviously have them already they damage the system?



I am not sure here. On the one hand a bit of dissonance (never mind the Wii<->revolution nonsense) probably wants to be avoided and having a name to focus on is potentially useful. On the other hand these companies spend millions cooking up the names, managing the names once they are out there and otherwise perpetuating things to the point that saying "oh yeah it is called the xbox 720" might not be the best idea; I will bet you good money that they dedicate a least a couple of minutes to playing with the name a bit, doing some general wordplay and some word association nonsense (the Wii U had a particularly good one- E3 2011 - Wii U announcement).


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 24, 2013)

Suddenly, RRoD occurrences increase by 5000%.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 24, 2013)

Can we actually see the console? I don't get the point of building hype for a conference by posting one screen.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 24, 2013)

Shuda been earlier.... way too close to E3


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 24, 2013)

I predict an on stage rrod.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Microsoft will be revealing its Full Game Line-Up at E3 on Jun 10, 2013


_inb4 TearsOfWar, Gaylo, FartzaMotorspunk, FaTerriBle, PranceCentral ;O; _


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 24, 2013)

My hopes:

"When you pay for Xbox Live, you don't get ads in your face."
"You don't have to pay for Xbox Live for online gaming and using apps you're already paying for."
"You pay for Xbox Live and we'll give you free content"


What I think will happen:

"You need Xbox Live for everything. You need Kinect hooked up otherwise you can't use your console. Xbox Live costs 70 bucks a year. There are no added benefits."
"And we seem to be having technical difficulties with our console here, oh, and it just started a fire."
"And the now the fire is shooting lasers at your unborn babies and killing them.
"The fire is now shooting out gas that's turning ants into giant 100 foot tall Octopusses that's now terrorizing the entire planet."
"And I see we've all become slaves of the new gods of this earth"
"And here's a trailer for Halo 5. Thanks for coming!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> My hopes:
> "When you pay for Xbox Live, you don't get ads in your face."



Now I take every pain to block every ad I can everywhere I can (to the point where I waste more time, bandwidth and effort doing it than I ever would have wasted on ads if I even paid attention to them) but I have never quite figured out why some consider it quite so distasteful to have ads on a paid service.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Microsoft is sending Invitations


 
The fact that it's on Spike TV shows that they are trying to buy their way to console sales by exposing whatever piece of junk they have to offer.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Now I take every pain to block every ad I can everywhere I can (to the point where I waste more time, bandwidth and effort doing it than I ever would have wasted on ads if I even paid attention to them) but I have never quite figured out why some consider it quite so distasteful to have ads on a paid service.


Well in some cases it's because the original premise was to pay to avoid ads.  See cable TV back in the day and modern Android apps (paid apps don't give you "ads", they give you "rewards" which are ads in disguise) for examples.

In other cases it's generally because people don't like paying to see ads, since many companies split their ad-supported and subscription services.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Personally I think that the very idea of having to pay for Multiplayer in games _I already bought_, using online services _which don't even belong to Microsoft_ such as Netflix or simply _browsing the web_ is ludicrous in this day and age and Microsoft really needs to drop this. We're not in Dial-Up land anymore, these things should be free.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Well in some cases it's because the original premise was to pay to avoid ads.  See cable TV back in the day and modern Android apps (paid apps don't give you "ads", they give you "rewards" which are ads in disguise) for examples.
> 
> In other cases it's generally because people don't like paying to see ads, since many companies split their ad-supported and subscription services.



Too many years simultaneously ruined or altered by being around UK TV I guess then; free over the air has two channels (now many more) and most radio worth a damn without a single ad save for upcoming shows and on satellite/cable (no distinction worth making really*) you get ads even if you pay for some extra channels (indeed they are about the closest thing to American style ads too- I remember I first gave up on TV after I got Sky1 and saw the length of the ads compared to the terrestrial stuff that had them).

*my link of choice in these situations is about 2:30 although the whole show is good as the US TV setup is insane to most people that have not experienced such a thing elsewhere (which is to say basically nowhere else).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I hope this one HAS games.


True, if it can play them it best have them, too.

LOOKING AT YOU, WII U ;O;


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 25, 2013)

My popcorn is ready... I wonder how this is gonna go. I'm excited nonetheless.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> My popcorn is ready...


Ew four week old popcorn.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 25, 2013)

XboxReveal is a terrible name for a console.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Well in some cases it's because the original premise was to pay to avoid ads. See cable TV back in the day and modern Android apps (paid apps don't give you "ads", they give you "rewards" which are ads in disguise) for examples.
> 
> In other cases it's generally because people don't like paying to see ads, since many companies split their ad-supported and subscription services.


 
Well look at android apps. Stuff like Angry Birds for example (although I hate the fucking game, but I do sorta like the Star Wars one). Paying for the game, you get no ads. Not paying for the game, you get the full game, but ads which have been proven is a big cause of battery life going down.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 25, 2013)

They should just call it the 3rdbox and it over with already.


----------



## Costello (Apr 25, 2013)

So who else thinks they will somehow integrate Windows 8 (well RT or something) with the console?
they've always been talking of unification


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

Costello said:


> So who else thinks they will somehow integrate Windows 8 (well RT or something) with the console?
> they've always been talking of unification


 
Obviously they are. Hell, the NXE dashboard on the 360 already looks like it.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 25, 2013)

I do miss the blades dash...


----------



## Chary (Apr 25, 2013)

So which bandwagon are we all on this time?

Nintendo is doomed?
Sony is worse than mafia?
Microsoft is evil?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 25, 2013)

Halo 5 is a sure thing I think. What I would love but would never happen is Windows 8 gets the ability to play the nextbox games.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 25, 2013)

Chary said:


> So which bandwagon are we all on this time?
> 
> Nintendo is doomed?
> Sony is worse than mafia?
> Microsoft is evil?


 
All of them.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 25, 2013)

Wombo Combo said:


> Halo 5 is a sure thing I think. What I would love but would never happen is Windows 8 gets the ability to play the nextbox games.


Why does everyone expect Halo 5? With the exception of the 2-year gap between Reach and 4, there's always been at least 3 years between "major" Halo games. I hope to God they don't go the CoD route with yearly releases...


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm willing to put what little money I've got left thta they won't announce anything regarding the always-online requirement, or basically be mum if any of the press ask about it at the conference.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 25, 2013)

Costello said:


> So who else thinks they will somehow integrate Windows 8 (well RT or something) with the console?
> they've always been talking of unification


Premade TV gaming PC's FTW.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 25, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> They should just call it the 3rdbox and it over with already.


...and give it the nickname "turdbox" even before the thing is shown?



Chary said:


> So which bandwagon are we all on this time?
> 
> Nintendo is doomed?
> Sony is worse than mafia?
> Microsoft is evil?


 
Don't forget:
Indies are pretentious bastards
OUYA has no games.

I guess there'll be something like "Gabe Newell is full of himself"...but that bandwagon (or similar) will only start once steambox has made some more announcements.


----------



## BerserkLeon (Apr 25, 2013)

What's this 'Sony news making people happier and happier'? no CD support, no backwards compatibility unless you count Gaikai, no word on if gaikai costs money, touchscreen optimized garbage UI... word that they're going to be thinking over subscription levels 'like a cable company'... Every console is probably going to suck this gen. Brb building another gaming PC.

Also with the crap they pulled this gen that barely any 'john q public' knows about.. like in reality ANY ps3 can play most ps2 games... and a good number of psp games. But Sony doesn't want you to know that.
Oh, and the real reason psn went down for.. what was it, a few months? a couple years back was because their Dev psn was set up so any dev could get psn games for free.. and when we were able to exploit that with rebug, they threw a tantrum.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Why does everyone expect Halo 5? With the exception of the 2-year gap between Reach and 4, there's always been at least 3 years between "major" Halo games. I hope to God they don't go the CoD route with yearly releases...


They already confirmed Halo 5 and 6 when they announced Halo 4. It's supposed to be a trilogy or some shit.

Halo 4 was shitty anyway, and I can't imagine 5 or 6 will be any better.  It's all about Destiny now...Halo is dead.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Why does everyone expect Halo 5? With the exception of the 2-year gap between Reach and 4, there's always been at least 3 years between "major" Halo games. I hope to God they don't go the CoD route with yearly releases...


 
Well for quite some time now there has been a yearly Halo release with all of them except for the Anniversary Edition being somewhat major games. Halo has already gone the CoD route.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 25, 2013)

Forstride said:


> They already confirmed Halo 5 and 6 when they announced Halo 4. It's supposed to be a trilogy or some shit.
> 
> Halo 4 was shitty anyway, and I can't imagine 5 or 6 will be any better.  It's all about Destiny now...Halo is dead.


Confirmed isn't the same as "coming this year." Halo 3 was certainly confirmed as coming when Halo 2 came out, but it still took a few years.


gokujr1000 said:


> Well for quite some time now there has been a yearly Halo release with all of them except for the Anniversary Edition being somewhat major games. Halo has already gone the CoD route.


A short side-game (ODST) and a spinoff (Wars) count as "major releases" to you? Not sure where you're getting your definition. CoD gets a major release in one of its main series every year. Halo gets one every few years. There's a huge difference.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Confirmed isn't the same as "coming this year." Halo 3 was certainly confirmed as coming when Halo 2 came out, but it still took a few years.


 
No one said it was coming out this year.  I'm pretty sure Wombo Combo meant that it'll be on the next Xbox, not the 360.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Apr 25, 2013)

...now to wait for the prices on the original XBOX 360 to fall.


----------



## jomaper (Apr 25, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> The 3DS is a cushion? Maybe in the way that dirt is softer than concrete. Don't know that landing on that "cushion" would be very comfortable...


 
Seriously? The 3DS has been selling a freaking bignormous quantity of hardware lately.



Janthran said:


> Why don't these corporations realize that by not giving a name when they obviously have them already they damage the system?


M-MUH S-SECRETZ


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Premade TV gaming PC's FTW.


Why the hell would you want a premade and risk not being able to upgrade or replace essential components? It's not like _building _an HTPC is difficult - the components are easily available these days and it's not any more complex than building a full-sized rig.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2013)

I think that was satire.


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Why the hell would you want a premade and risk not being able to upgrade or replace essential components?


I think he was talking about the Xbox.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I think that was satire.


Well then it's bad satire - with a wallet _"thick"_ enough _(with wads of cash)_ you can build quite a beefy one without sweat. 


Veho said:


> I think he was talking about the Xbox.


As mentioned above, satire has to be accurate to be funny.


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> As mentioned above, satire has to be accurate to be funny.


>implying he was inaccurate


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> >implying he was inaccurate


Depends on how broad your definition of _"PC"_ is - for all intents and purposes, any personal device that _computes_ is a _personal computer_.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 25, 2013)

Do I need to bring up those Chinese knockoff video game systems that hook right into the TV and only contain the system and one built-in game in the ROM?


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Depends on how broad your definition of _"PC"_ is - for all intents and purposes, any personal device that _computes_ is a _personal computer_.


Any machine capable of running Windows.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> Any machine capable of running Windows.


I disagree with that definition on _so many levels_... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The distinction between _"PC"_ and _"Others"_ is something perpetrated by Apple to _"prove"_ that Mac's are _totally nothing like PC's_... and yeah, I know you're kidding.


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The distinction between _"PC"_ and _"Others"_ is something perpetrated by Apple to _"prove"_ that Mac's are _totally nothing like PC's_...


But Macs can run Windows.


----------



## Costello (Apr 25, 2013)

can we go back on topic please.
Foxi4, Veho, please
thanks. please, thanks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2013)

Costello said:


> can we go back on topic please.
> Foxi4, Veho, please
> thanks. please, thanks.


Right. Sorry. _Getting to my point now_. 

What I wanted to say through in this debacle was that you'd have to have a very broad definition of _"PC"_ to treat the new XBox as a PC - just because it _(allegedly)_ uses the x86 architecture doesn't make it one - the original XBox used it and people were perfectly fine with that. As for the cross-connectivity with Windows 8, I can only see benefits here - think of the Multimedia capabilities!

All in all, I _don't_ think it will be a PC, but it very well may act as its _extension into the living room space_ alongside being a video game platform.

...how's that?


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry, sorry    

Back on topic.


Gahars said:


> I really have to wonder why Microsoft has waited so goddamned long for this announcement. They've given Sony such a huge start I was starting to wonder if they were even in the same race anymore.


They wanted to gauge the public's reaction to the PS4 features, so they could adjust theirs accordingly.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> They wanted to gauge the public's reaction to the PS4 features, so they could adjust theirs accordingly.


...and wasted a lot of time, taking hits left and right due to negative rumours. Now not only they have to top Sony's offer, they need to clean their name - here's for hoping they have loads of stuff to show, they really need to make an _"Oomph"_.


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...and wasted a lot of time, taking hits left and right due to negative rumours. Now not only they have to top Sony's offer, they need to clean their name - here's for hoping they have loads of stuff to show, they really need to make an _"Oomph"_.


Or maybe the rumors were true and an actual leak and Microsoft used the public reaction as a huge pre-alpha test of the proposed functions before wasting money on implementation, or now have time to undo them before launch, if they decide they would have harmed sales. In any case this delay, and the rumors, gives them time to adjust. It's better the negative reactions be to the rumors than to the official announcement, if you're not intent on sticking to the policy and negative reactions be damned *cough*no rumble in sixaxis*cough*move*cough*. And officially denying the rumors (providing they aren't true, of course) will have every news source that regurgitated the rumors falling over themselves to publish corrections, and that will garner enough publicity. 

And Sony doesn't have _that_ much of a head start. Their announcement came sooner, but they didn't really give much info; some hardware specs that the Next Box will likely match, and a few networking features, half of which received a lukewarm welcome at best. As long as both consoles launch at the same time and at similar prices, I don't think Microsoft wasted any time.


----------



## emigre (Apr 25, 2013)

Costello said:


> So who else thinks they will somehow integrate Windows 8 (well RT or something) with the console?
> they've always been talking of unification


 
Maybe they're just big fans of the German unification process?


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2013)

Costello said:


> So who else thinks they will somehow integrate Windows 8 (well RT or something) with the console?
> they've always been talking of unification


I'm expecting that to happen. They've been talking about integrating every device you own into a monolithic home network, and if nothing else we should see some sort of SmartGlass 2, connecting your Xbox to your smart fridge via your smartphone, and everything backed up on the PC. And streaming everything to everything.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 25, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Now I take every pain to block every ad I can everywhere I can (to the point where I waste more time, bandwidth and effort doing it than I ever would have wasted on ads if I even paid attention to them) but I have never quite figured out why some consider it quite so distasteful to have ads on a paid service.


 

So the 2 minutes it takes to install and set up adblock plus and TACO cost you effort and bandwidth?
Well, people see ads on tv, understanding that this is what makes the shows they see daily free or very cheap.
But when they pay money, for... I don't know what it's called these days, but I think sky?, then they don't want to see them make money by putting on ads in addition.
So people somehow transfer this to every other aspect of their life and say, if i pay for it, don't put an ad on it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> So the 2 minutes it takes to install and set up adblock plus and TACO cost you effort and bandwidth?



That is a start (though I have taken to ghostery rather than beef taco for most new installs for myself and others) but on top of that I also get to fiddle with my hosts file, micromanage adblock filters, spend enough time getting broken sites working with noscript, requestpolicy and Blitzableiter as well as fiddling with my own greasemonkey scripts or those of others and also doing my part to mess up metrics for advertisers. That is also just my computer and the internet- fiddling with PVRs and other such things to block adverts and figuring out how to work around overlays on TV shows (inpainting just about gets there) and managing client's computers to do something resembling that but not have the annoyance of noscript and requestpolicy in full on paranoid mode.

As for ads in addition the "either or" arrangement never struck me as a line worth taking; one can quite easily help out where the other might fall short or need to be expanded so it seems like basic business logic to me.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 26, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Confirmed isn't the same as "coming this year." Halo 3 was certainly confirmed as coming when Halo 2 came out, but it still took a few years.
> 
> A short side-game (ODST) and a spinoff (Wars) count as "major releases" to you? Not sure where you're getting your definition. CoD gets a major release in one of its main series every year. Halo gets one every few years. There's a huge difference.


 
Well I think everyone probably has a different perspective on what a major release could be defined as. In your original post you said that you hope to God they don't go the CoD route with yearly releases but the thing is they've already been doing this. Like I said for quite some time there has been a yearly Halo release. You never once mentioned anything about a yearly major release which is a completely different thing. And to be clear with another thing I had completely forgotten about Halo Wars which still counts as a yearly release. Although I in no way consider Halo Wars to be major because in my opinion it is a prime example of what a spin-off could be considered as in the Halo series.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 26, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Well I think everyone probably has a different perspective on what a major release could be defined as. In your original post you said that you hope to God they don't go the CoD route with yearly releases but the thing is they've already been doing this. Like I said for quite some time there has been a yearly Halo release. You never once mentioned anything about a yearly major release which is a completely different thing. And to be clear with another thing I had completely forgotten about Halo Wars which still counts as a yearly release. Although I in no way consider Halo Wars to be major because in my opinion it is a prime example of what a spin-off could be considered as in the Halo series.


Um, yes I freaking DID mention a yearly major release in my original post. Perhaps you should read it again...


xwatchmanx said:


> Why does everyone expect Halo 5? With the exception of the 2-year gap between Reach and 4, there's always been at least 3 years between "major" Halo games. I hope to God they don't go the CoD route with yearly releases...


Right in the sentence before mentioning CoD's yearly releases, I mentioned there being a gap between major Halo games. It's pretty obvious what I meant.


----------



## chavosaur (May 20, 2013)

Alright y'all, the Reveal is tomorrow~
I'm pretty eager to see what Xbox is bringing to the table. 
This will decide a lot of people's decisions between PS4 or Nextbox after all, including mine!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 20, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Alright y'all, the Reveal is tomorrow~
> I'm pretty eager to see what Xbox is bringing to the table.
> This will decide a lot of people's decisions between PS4 or Nextbox after all, including mine!


 
Oddly enough I was just thinking of "when is that Nextbox event" then I saw this topic and I was like "Are the gods speaking to me?"

I probably won't watch it live (well I might I'm free tomorrow).


----------



## Foxi4 (May 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oddly enough I was just thinking of "when is that Nextbox event" then I saw this topic and I was like "Are the gods speaking to me?"
> 
> I probably won't watch it live (well I might I'm free tomorrow).


I sincerely hope I'll have spare time to watch it live. I already know I won't be getting a NextBox _(unless for the collector's value, but that's years ahead of me)_ _if_ the rumours are to be believed, but it's still a deciding moment for a lot of users. I'm interested in what they have in store and whether or not they're planning to change something in the XBL infrastructure... for example making it free, which is something they should've done years ago.


----------



## chavosaur (May 20, 2013)

I was gonna make a new topic but I remembered this existed so I figured why bother 
The event begins at 10 AM PDT, so the times for everywhere else are as follows:
1pm EST
3pm GMT
Around 6pm in the UK
7pm for Central Europeans 
1am for Malaysia and Singapore
And 2am in Sydney Australia. 
Source here: 
http://www.hindustantimes.com/techn...veal-event-on-May-21/SP-Article1-1062901.aspx


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2013)

I won't be watching because I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 20, 2013)

I'll be watching. Not interested in the PS4 so far so maybe Microsoft has something for me. A Wii U is a given for me since Zelda is coming (and I am a Zelda fanatic) but I need a complimentary console. it was the PS3 this generation because of the Bluray player but for the next generation the PS4 has tons of features i reall, REALLY dislike. So lets see what Microsoft does^^


----------



## T-hug (May 20, 2013)

I've just redeemed a 48hr trial ready to party chat the event tomorrow night!
Just downloaded the event app too pretty nifty!
Can't wait to watch it I'd love to see numbers of people who watch it live.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 20, 2013)

emigre said:


> I won't be watching because I have better things to do with my time.


Like... searching for gaemz for the vita 


on topic
If I get home on time, I might watch it


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 20, 2013)

I won't be watching it because A) I work till 2pm EST tomorrow, and B) I'm just not interested enough to bother watching the event. I'll definitely be looking up news about it after the fact, though.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> This will decide a lot of people's decisions between PS4 or Nextbox after all, including mine!



Would that not mean people are still buying it sight unseen? I mean MS do OK as of the last few years but seeing them deliver upon a promise....

Live... probably not. Will probably skip through it after the fact and see a writeup or three. I really hope they do not hose it up as the playstation controller* is exactly what my hands do not get on with and Sony are still on my "do not buy unless truly necessary" list.

*save for the playstation controller every controller ever has been fine and the only times I suffer hand pain otherwise is when I fall asleep on my arm/lay on my arm in bed as I sit there playing a handheld or something.


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2013)

They named it the Xbox one...
Wat?
._.


----------



## BORTZ (May 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> I won't be watching because I have better things to do with my time.


I'm just straight up not interested.


----------



## emigre (May 21, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> They named it the Xbox one...
> Wat?
> ._.


 
Microsoft are big U2 fans.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> They named it the Xbox one...
> Wat?
> ._.


They talk to the same people that Nintendo use for their naming.


----------



## chavosaur (May 21, 2013)

Idk if anyone else is watching, but its starting to get rather impressive. 
Kinect integration is insane now. 
I'll try and gather more info together and put it into bullet points.


----------



## BORTZ (May 21, 2013)

"hey are you getting the new xbox one?"
"Nah dude, i already have one of those."


----------



## tj_cool (May 21, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/xbox-one-announced.348247/


----------

